# 1976 3.0 Si emissions control devices



## Luis A. (Dec 13, 2007)

I recently acquired a 1976 3.0 Si that remains equipped with all its original emissions control devices: air pump/thermal reactor, EGR system, etc. Has anyone here gone through the removal of all these devices on a M30 engine? Any words of wisdom?


----------



## chope97 (Aug 11, 2009)

*most where gine long ago*

most Bavaria have had this removed years ago. I live in Md we get historic tags no inspections needed.


----------



## chope97 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Thermal reators not good*

[Thernal reactors were known for causing the head to run hot and crack get a exhaust manifold from an older m30 and remove airpump to set up like a Eutopean 30si I have a 71 Bavaria have ad a 73 Bav


----------



## chope97 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Auto or stick?*

good body? You can still buy parts for them on ebay and parts web sites


----------



## Luis A. (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. I don't yet have the car so I've not inspected the head up close but it doesn't appear to be cracked as none of the familiar symptoms are there but I would be very surprised if it is the original head for the reasons you mention. 

I'm planning on removing the air pump and reactors and perhaps the EGR devices. I imagine E3 exhaust manifolds can't be that hard to come by although I prefer not to have to buy a whole parts car to get them...


----------

